# Picked up these Pharmacy bottles yesterday.



## Floridabottledude1 (Jan 24, 2016)

I don't normally collect pharmacy bottles but these were local. Are any of them good ones? 
1. Trueman Drug Co. St. Augustine, Florida
2. Stephens & Speer Prescription Specialists St. Augustine, Florida
3. Bennett's Drug Store Jacksonville, Florida
4. Sebring's Pharmacy Savannah, Georgia
5. Not local but Everett & Barron Co. Providence, Rhode Island
Thanks, Floridabottledude1


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jan 24, 2016)

I don't know much about local drugstore bottles.  I do have a small Stephens & Speer, Dispensing Chemists, bottle.  So, I'm curious also to hear if it's a good one.

​


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jan 25, 2016)

Wow, those Everett & Barron shoe polish bottles show up everywhere!  Must have been good stuff.


----------



## sunrunner (Feb 3, 2016)

I an paschal to drugstore or pharmacy's what I do know the Sebring's Savannah is a scars one , and the St Augustine's are good one's . Depending on demand 8.00 to 15.00 dollar's in general .


----------



## 2find4me (Feb 4, 2016)

A guy named MichaelFla on this forum should know about the FLA medicines at least. I would be interested in any Florida sodas you have to sell or trade by the way.


----------

